# Brooks Saddles In The Rain - Cover Needed?



## dansenior (2 Sep 2009)

Ive got a standard B17 Brooks saddle, new one, fitted on a Dawes Galaxy, as its raining a lot of late, is it a problem to use the bike in the rain, I have got full SKS mudguards fitted, and have a large bottom  , is it worth putting a carrier bag on it or will it be fine without (the saddle not the bottom)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Sep 2009)

i think you should be ok without, assuming you mean when riding. it's worth rubbing some proofride into the bottom of the saddle, and not rubbing it right in, if you see what i mean.

did you not get a little foldaway cover with yours?


----------



## dansenior (2 Sep 2009)

no foldaway cover, no, i bought mine from ebay though, so probably wasnt as new as it was advertised as been, it was supplied in a toy train set box!!! which as i recall isnt a marketing ploy by brooks.

ill try some neatsfoot oil underneath, it seems to be that if the rain will ruin it, its going to be from underneath from what ive read.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Sep 2009)

alecs advice is good. If you've mudguards then that's 90% of the problem solved. 
Otherwise if you have to leave the biked parked-up in the rain, just cover with a tesco bag (Which can be suffed under the saddle when not used or in a tool pack etc.
Brooks saddles are pretty tough and durable and with a little TLC will outlast all others (and be a very good friend to boot).


----------



## Manonabike (3 Sep 2009)

dansenior said:


> ill try some neatsfoot oil underneath, it seems to be that if the rain will ruin it, its going to be from underneath from what ive read.




Just don't over do it as leather needs to breathe otherwise your seat will rotten from the inside.

Contrary to popular believe, wax is a leather killer.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

I bought a Brooks recently for use in a tour where it got drenched in a day of constant rain and it consequently changed shape entirely. I am not impressed with a saddle that is useless for touring. I had proofed it as per instructions too.


----------



## Andy in Sig (3 Sep 2009)

I never had a difficulty with rain and my Brooks saddle because when cycling in the rain your bum obviously keeps it dry. When parking it in the rain I used to whip out a plastic bag and secure it on the saddle with an elastic band. That said, a purpose built waterproof elasticated saddle cover would probably be better and I'm sure it could be permanently secured under the saddle on the saddle rails.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Sep 2009)

dansenior said:


> I'll try some neatsfoot oil underneath


No no no! I know that this was suggested by ancient Brooks users, but that was in the days when their leather was thicker and harder than it is now. Neatsfoot oil is for softening leather, not waterproofing it, and you risk ruining the saddle without making it any more waterproof.

Rich P has had a bad experience with his Brooks in the wet, despite following all their rules, but the rest of us seem to have avoided it with ours. I just put the recommended smear of Proofide on top and below when it was new and can honestly say I have never had a problem with it. I don't use mudguards and I don't cover the top when it is parked, although in fairness I don't do as much riding in the wet as I would if I commuted on it.

Just lay off that neatsfoot oil, eh? If you have already bought the bottle, try it with voddy.


----------



## Joe (3 Sep 2009)

Definitely cover it when left out in the rain, but if you're riding and have full length mudguards it will be fine.
Don't get the Brooks saddle cover though, it's not waterproof


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2009)

My brooks' do get wet. I do proofide them regularly, including the underside, and cover them when i can, but there's times when it's not possible.
They're fine - dont' seem to have suffered any adverse affects. But as richp alludes to, if they do, then they're not really much good to me - since rain is a fact of life, so things either need to be able to cope with wet weather anyway or prescribe an adequate care regime that enables them to do so.


----------



## Davidc (3 Sep 2009)

I collect the shower caps supplied in hotel room bathrooms (I've also seen them in shops but that involves money). They are ideal for the job when the bike's parked. 

Agree with Bonj - proofide top and bottom. I do it once a month for the first 6 months and then spring and autumn.

I don't use the bike in the wet like I did once so the latest Brooks is getting it easy, but I've never had a problem, let alone like rich p's. Did you complain to Brooks about it?


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> I collect the shower caps supplied in hotel room bathrooms (I've also seen them in shops but that involves money). They are ideal for the job when the bike's parked.
> 
> Agree with Bonj - proofide top and bottom. I do it once a month for the first 6 months and then spring and autumn.
> 
> I don't use the bike in the wet like I did once so the latest Brooks is getting it easy, but I've never had a problem, let alone like rich p's. Did you complain to Brooks about it?



No I didn't but since buying it I've read that they're no good in the rain. Why else would Brooks make a rain cover?
I might take a picture of the soggy, waste-of-money but I think I'll be going back to synthetic. I only bought it because I thought it looked nice!

I did wonder about stuffing it with newspaper after soaking it to restore it's shape and giving it another go but I don't really want to do the plastic bag thing on tour.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (3 Sep 2009)

If you're thinking of selling it.....


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

Ivan Ardon said:


> If you're thinking of selling it.....



nah, he is going to pas it to me so that a proper sized a*se can remodel it for him and return it in full working order


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

I thought about it but is it worth anything to anyone? I don't think I can be arsed to pack and post it for a few quid. I'd hate to think what MacB's pigeon egg-sized saddle sores would do to it


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> I thought about it but is it worth anything to anyone? I don't think I can be arsed to pack and post it for a few quid. I'd hate to think what MacB's pigeon egg-sized saddle sores would do to it



I'm more concerned that you still think about them at all


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I'm more concerned that you still think about them at all



Hmmmm, so am I now you mention it!

what do you think about my re-soaking idea?


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Hmmmm, so am I now you mention it!
> 
> what do you think about my re-soaking idea?



That's what I'd try, definitely water rather than oil. Trick is to get the shape and keep it there whilst drying out. I'd need to see how badly it's deformed.

Maybe it was just the sheer length of time you rode in the rain. Mine shows no ill effects after 2 hours in torrential rain.

Will be interested in seeing your progress, as will all Brooks owners I think Coz I'm looking at buying 2 more


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

It was a long ride and it also stood in the rain during a couple of cafe stops. The sides have sagged (but are rigid now) so the middle is raised causing the 'lump' to press on the perineum(?)


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> It was a long ride and it also stood in the rain during a couple of cafe stops. The sides have sagged (but are rigid now) so the middle is raised causing the 'lump' to press on the perineum(?)



Ah, so mine always has two plastic bags over it when parked up outdoors, I know I'm cheap. Between saddle pack and mudguards the rain really doesn't hit it much when riding. I'd think left in the rain for 5 minutes would give it more moisture than 2 hours of riding. Don't forget that it copes fine with all the sweat from normal riding. Remolding is feasible so is lacing the sides, I'd need to see it. I think you can also send it back to be revitalised but am sure there would be a charge. 

If you really don't fancy tackling it I'll give it a go. Maybe not a soaking, from what you've described I'd have thought a small amount of softening oil could do it. What about the seating area, has the leather wrinkled/bunched up or is it still pretty smooth?


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> Ah, so mine always has two plastic bags over it when parked up outdoors, I know I'm cheap. Between saddle pack and mudguards the rain really doesn't hit it much when riding. I'd think left in the rain for 5 minutes would give it more moisture than 2 hours of riding. Don't forget that it copes fine with all the sweat from normal riding. Remolding is feasible so is lacing the sides, I'd need to see it. I think you can also send it back to be revitalised but am sure there would be a charge.
> 
> If you really don't fancy tackling it I'll give it a go. Maybe not a soaking, from what you've described I'd have thought a small amount of softening oil could do it. What about the seating area, has the leather wrinkled/bunched up or is it still pretty smooth?




Still as smooth as a baby's bum. I'll give it a go with small amounts first.


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> Still as smooth as a baby's bum. I'll give it a go with small amounts first.




fair do's, there's also the tensioning screw but all reports I've read seem to indicate that use of this is a sure fire way to knacker the saddle for ever


----------



## bonj2 (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> fair do's, there's also the tensioning screw but all reports I've read seem to indicate that use of this is a sure fire way to knacker the saddle for ever



I've heard that what that does is undo/prevent the effects of 'breaking in'. i.e., if you use it, then it won't 'break in' and shape itself to your arse, and be more like new for a longer period. Only what i've heard mind, that could be totally wrong.


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2009)

I have had mine drenched on a few occasions without problems. I followed the advice of the local cobbler who told me to rub it underneath and above with vaseline which is excellent (according to him) for weatherproofing leather. I also have an old Wrights saddle which seems to loose it's nice dark tan colour when it gets wet but it always returns after cleaning with saddle soap.


----------



## Davidc (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> fair do's, there's also the tensioning screw but all reports I've read seem to indicate that use of this is a sure fire way to knacker the saddle for ever



The little booklet that goes with the saddles says you should periodically tighten the screw and the care kits have a spanner designed for the job in them. I've never done so and have ridden a couple of B17s for 10s of thousands of miles in the past.

I'm a bit concerned with rich p's experience, as I'm thinking of buying another one at the moment (so I have one for each bike ).


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> The little booklet that goes with the saddles says you should periodically tighten the screw and the care kits have a spanner designed for the job in them. I've never done so and have ridden a couple of B17s for 10s of thousands of miles in the past.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned with rich p's experience, as I'm thinking of buying another one at the moment (so I have one for each bike ).



It seems that I'm the only one with the problem so keep it dry is the advice!


----------



## MacB (4 Sep 2009)

rich p said:


> It seems that I'm the only one with the problem so keep it dry is the advice!



but a lot of us have wondered how necessary it is to keep it covered when off the bike. Thankfully there's always one of lifes natural 'crash test dummies' around to help out


----------



## yello (4 Sep 2009)

My new Brooks B17 Imperial (narrow) arrived yesterday, was duly proofhided top and below, and fitted. It's now pouring with rain. Should I or shouldn't I go out for a ride?


----------



## Scoosh (4 Sep 2009)

Had my B17 for about 3 months now and last month I did a couple of 6-8 hr sportive rides in rain (the latter very heavy for 6 hrs ) and it seems to have nicely moulded the shape of the saddle to the shape of my sitting bits . The times I have been out since, it feels even more comfy . I think I might have it 'broken in' now 

I do cover the top when it's exposed to the rain, however.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Sep 2009)

yello said:


> My new Brooks B17 Imperial (narrow) arrived yesterday, was duly proofhided top and below, and fitted. It's now pouring with rain. Should I or shouldn't I go out for a ride?


I'd say GO if you want to.







Oh - he's gone already


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> I collect the shower caps supplied in hotel room bathrooms (I've also seen them in shops but that involves money). They are ideal for the job when the bike's parked.




+1

Of course I am so cheap that if it rains I also use one as a helmet cover. When I stop the cap comes of the helmet and onto the saddle.

This will soon change. santa doesn´t know it yet but he is bringing me a Gore signature cap


----------



## canadiense (21 Oct 2009)

I bought my first Brooks a couple of years ago. It is a Champion which I think is a sprung B17. I dutifully applied Proofhide top and bottom and anxiously waited for it to assume the shape of my a** but it didn't seem to be cooperating. After about 1,500 kms it was time for my SE Asia tour and the saddle was still not what I would call comfortable.

This was during the New Year in Thailand and Laos. During that time the main activity is for the children to get anyone and everyone wet. The little ones start out with water pistols and cups of water but as they get older they graduate to hoses and buckets. I am sure you can imagine the looks of joy on the faces of the kids as they see a farang/falang on a touring bike coming toward them. What a target - the best they get to see in some villages in Laos. On highway 13 villages seem to be no more than 10 kms apart and the water starts about 9:00 in the morning and really doesn't taper off until mid afternoon. It is all great fun and there are always lots of smiles and Sabaidee Pimai wishes. Sometimes, you would stop for the small ones to get you wet - now that will get you slaps on the back from doting fathers and smiles from mothers.

All of this is to relate how my Brooks saddle was finally broken in. After this week of new year in Laos, my saddle became very comfortable and did in fact assume my shape. Now, especially when I ride with unpadded shorts, I really notice how comfortable the saddle has become. I still cover it every night in camp and, if it is raining, for breaks during the day.


----------



## just jim (21 Oct 2009)

Found a good rain cover - one of those plastic overshoes you get at swimming pools - fits perfek.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Oct 2009)

Im sorry but I have to ask the question - why have a saddle for touring that can be a problem if it gets wet? I have spent many many 10 or 12 hour days cycling in heavy rain and the last thing I need to think about is saddle care at the end of day when its time to put tent up in dark

Ive been leather saddle phobic since my early days cycling on german equivalents and a brooks that i bought because at the time there were not many quality synthetic saddles


----------



## Manonabike (21 Oct 2009)

tyred said:


> I have had mine drenched on a few occasions without problems. I followed the advice of the local cobbler who told me to rub it underneath and above with vaseline which is excellent (according to him) for weatherproofing leather. I also have an old Wrights saddle which seems to loose it's nice dark tan colour when it gets wet but it always returns after cleaning with saddle soap.




I have also heard that vaseline is OK to protect leather... as with any leather treatment, don't over do it. The worst thing is to clog the pores.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2009)

psmiffy said:


> Im sorry but I have to ask the question - why have a saddle for touring that can be a problem if it gets wet? I have spent many many 10 or 12 hour days cycling in heavy rain and the last thing I need to think about is saddle care at the end of day when its time to put tent up in dark
> 
> Ive been leather saddle phobic since my early days cycling on german equivalents and a brooks that i bought because at the time there were not many quality synthetic saddles



+1. Please see my earlier whinges


----------



## psmiffy (21 Oct 2009)

Rich P - Im afraid I did and you were not the person I expected to answer


----------



## dragon72 (21 Oct 2009)

I've had a Brooks B17 for 6 years and the only bit of care I give it is to slather it in proofide once every six months and buff it off like I would shine a shoe. 
I've ridden ridden on it every day since I've had it, and I regularly leave it parked, uncovered, out in the rain while I'm at work.
Never had any problems with the saddle getting wet. In fact, I've never had any probs with the saddle at all. It's blooming comfy.


----------



## Greenbank (22 Oct 2009)

It's a bit of a myth that Brooks saddles can't stand the rain although they obviously need a slight bit more care and consideration than a plastic saddle. My Brooks gets soaked regularly. It sits in the rain every time I play 5-a-side football which usually coincides with a rain shower or, like the other week, an absolute sustained hour long torrential downpour. It got pretty soaked on this year's Bryan Chapman 600 Audax (40 hours) and this year's London-Edinburgh-London Audax (115 hours), both of which involved long periods of torrential rain and the bike sitting outside when I was resting.

The little tub of Proofide you get (or can buy afterwards) does two things. It acts as a slight waterproofing agent (in the week after first applying it water will bead off it rather than soaking in) but its main job is to replace the natural oils that leech out when the saddle gets wet. Too much proofide and it becomes too supple and can stretch. If too much of the natural oils are leeched out then it dries and starts to crack. The middle ground is pretty vast though. It's been more than 6 months since I last applied any Proofide and I've done some pretty horrendously wet Audaxes (Elenith, BCM, LEL, various DIY rides) and daily commuting since then.

It gets wet, it's not a problem. If I'm leaving it outside for a prolonged period then I'll try and remember to put a plastic bag on it, but I sometimes forget, and the saddle is still fine.

As for the tensioning bolt, in normal use you shouldn't need to touch it. If you do (because the saddle has gone slack) then you're looking at about a 1/4 of a turn which will be good for 3 months. The bolt on mine loosens off on its own, I have to put in 2 or 3 complete turns every week or so, but that's because I'm too lazy to find some threadlock to stop it undoing.

I perform preventative maintenance on my chain more often than I do my Brooks.


----------



## oxford_guy (24 Oct 2009)

I haven't been through the whole thread, but has anyone pointed out that Brooks do a perfectly servicable fitted saddle cover? See:

http://www.bicycleworkshop.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b6s140p125

The "Medium" one is what you need for a B17, I have one of these for my Brooks Imperial and it hasn't suffered any rain damage so far


----------



## Manonabike (24 Oct 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I haven't been through the whole thread, but has anyone pointed out that Brooks do a perfectly servicable fitted saddle cover? See:
> 
> http://www.bicycleworkshop.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b6s140p125
> 
> The "Medium" one is what you need for a B17, I have one of these for my Brooks Imperial and it hasn't suffered any rain damage so far



I seem to remember reading that Brooks own saddle cover aren't waterproof. If that is the case I don't see the point in buying one.


----------



## inaperfectworld (11 Nov 2009)

i bought a brooks saddle cover which wasn't waterproof and then found another brooks cover in a shop which is much thicker and coated and is fully waterproof


----------



## petenats (11 Nov 2009)

Also have a chat with carradice, the makers of the panniers:

http://www.carradice.co.uk/

They make a B17 saddle cover which is waterproof, not sure of the cost or if it's on the website. I picked mine up on a trip to the excellent factory in Nelson. They are incredibly helpful if you phone them up too.


----------

